
ClickHouse and ColumnStore in the Star Schema Benchmark - zX41ZdbW
https://www.percona.com/blog/2020/07/27/clickhouse-and-columnstore-in-the-star-schema-benchmark/
======
PeterZaitsev
Was interesting to compare how Clickhouse and MariaDB Columnstore have
improved over the years. Clickhouse still kicks ass :)

